# Question about Lasagna?



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

Lasagna is Italian, right? So it is ethnic, right? So this is right forum, right?
Anyway, I was on this site, let’s leave the name out, and they have recipe section. And they have lasagna recipe. Guess what they suggested as filling ingredient? 
Celery. 
I almost exploded. Well, I did exploded, in a matter of speaking. Pan intended.
My question is, was I wrong? 
But how could I have been wrong? Celery, who puts celery in lasagna? It’s crazy. Completely crazy. 
Please tell me know I wasn’t wrong. Please.


----------



## jennyema (May 15, 2018)

IMO, you'd have to be clinically insane or playing a practical joke on the eater to put celery in lasagna.

Unless it was finely diced and in mirepoix used in making a homemade sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2018)

It would be an unusual ingredient for a lasagna filling.

However, if the recipe was for a bolognese style lasagna, a mirepoix of celery, carrots and onion could be part of the meat sauce for the lasagna.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

It was meatless lasagna. Which is fine. I actually do not like lasagna with meat, just like i do not like meatballs. Both give terrible hear burn. Meat tomato sauce combination. That's besides the point. I do like meatless lasagnas. But celery. To me it seems like a cheap substitute for some normal filler.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2018)

I'd have to agree that celery seems odd. It has a strong flavor, and I wouldn't use it but hey...just another example of "my kitchen, my rules".


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I'd have to agree that celery seems odd. It has a strong flavor, and I wouldn't use it but hey...just another example of "my kitchen, my rules".



I agree with "my kitchen rules", but only if you (not you personally) keep this to your kitchen. Going on public forum and present the recipe as "must do" is different story.


----------



## CraigC (May 15, 2018)

Celery, maybe in the sauce. What about a Mexican themed lasagna? I made one a few weeks ago using a recipe from "Patti's Mexican Table". It did not use tortillas for "noodles" but what we would use in an Italian lasagna.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> ...Going on public forum and present the recipe as "must do" is different story.



Charlie, all recipe posts are described with superlatives. "Best Ever!", "The only crab cake recipe you'll ever need", etc.  You have to learn that these value judgements are worthless.  I limit my recipe sourcing to sites I respect.


----------



## CakePoet (May 15, 2018)

Well celery is used in the meat sauce, you chop carrots, celery and onion in small pieces. It makes the meat sauce yummier . That is how my Italian friends has taught me to make  the recipe and I mean people born in Italy , who been cooking with nona.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 15, 2018)

Being a vegetarian, Ive eaten my share of meatless lasagna's , and ive never come across celery ( nor would I consider it in a recipe of my own, unless as suggested above, was part of a larger sauce).  

Spinach, mushrooms, eggplant, squash, onions ... definitely.  Celery?  to each their own.


----------



## CakePoet (May 15, 2018)

I should say the sauce cooks for 4 hours and that makes it just smooth sauce, so you might eaten celery with out knowing it. it is called soffritto in Italian and in French mirepoix.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Being a vegetarian, Ive eaten my share of meatless lasagna's , and ive never come across celery ( nor would I consider it in a recipe of my own, unless as suggested above, was part of a larger sauce).
> 
> Spinach, mushrooms, eggplant, squash, onions ... definitely.  Celery?  to each their own.



Thank you. Agreed. And no, it was not in the sauce and no there was no meat.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 15, 2018)

My first wife was Italian from Calabria..back when I was in my 20's is was just getting into cooking so, when I made her lasagna I put celery in the tomato sauce..she ate it, and the next time I said I was going to make it she spoke up and said do "*not*" put celery in it ever again..lol


----------



## caseydog (May 15, 2018)

I use celery a lot. I like it. But, in a lasagna, the texture would be wrong, IMO. I can see it working with a pasta dish, but not lasagna. 

I'm thinking that Garfield would not approve of that lasagna. 

CD

.


----------



## CakePoet (May 16, 2018)

What texture?  When cooked for 4 hours it soft and blends into the sauce if you stir.


----------



## CharlieD (May 16, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> What texture?  When cooked for 4 hours it soft and blends into the sauce if you stir.



Who cooks lasagna for 4 hours?


----------



## RPCookin (May 16, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Who cooks lasagna for 4 hours?



Talking about the sauce.... quite normal for that.


----------



## jennyema (May 16, 2018)

Celery would also give off too much water as it cooks ...


----------



## CharlieD (May 16, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Talking about the sauce.... quite normal for that.



I know what CP was talking about, however that was not was the question was and I pointed out twice that it was meatless lasagna. And considering that person is using celery as filling, do you think that person would bother cooking sauce for 4 hours?


----------



## blissful (May 16, 2018)




----------



## CakePoet (May 17, 2018)

Well even in meatless lasagna you have  a red base sauce?  Or do you use food colouring and tofu?


----------



## di reston (May 20, 2018)

The classic as a base for any ground  meat sauces is a soffritto is equal quantities of onions carrots and celery. Full stop. You can add white wine later on, when the soffritto and the ground meat reach a stage when the meat is browned off, and then you can add the other ingredients. 

But the rule is equel quantities of celery, onion and carrots


----------



## GotGarlic (May 20, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Well even in meatless lasagna you have  a red base sauce?  Or do you use food colouring and tofu?


Not always. Some people use a béchamel or mornay sauce.


----------



## di reston (May 20, 2018)

The other way of doing a lasagna is with a vegetarian version, with 1kg spinach,  400g ricotta, 2 eggs, 4 tablespoons Parmesan cheese, nutmeg to taste, salt and pepper.

A sauce of 30g butter, 100g Emmental and 1 cup of bèchamel.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar  Wilde


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2018)

di reston said:


> The other way of doing a lasagna is with a vegetarian version, with 1kg spinach,  400g ricotta, 2 eggs, 4 tablespoons Parmesan cheese, nutmeg to taste, salt and pepper.
> 
> A sauce of 30g butter, 100g Emmental and 1 cup of bèchamel.
> 
> ...




That is the vegetarian Lasagna I know and enjoy.


----------



## RPCookin (May 20, 2018)

di reston said:


> The classic as a base for any ground  meat sauces is a soffritto is equal quantities of onions carrots and celery. Full stop. You can add white wine later on, when the soffritto and the ground meat reach a stage when the meat is browned off, and then you can add the other ingredients.
> 
> But the rule is equel quantities of celery, onion and carrots



That means that a soffritto is slightly different from a typical mire poix in that the latter is usually 2 parts onion to one part of celery and carrot.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 20, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is the vegetarian Lasagna I know and enjoy.


 
That's my preferred lasagna, too. I can only handle so much of that rich red sauce, although once in a while it's ok.


----------



## di reston (May 21, 2018)

Heck, nothing's carved in stone! 'classic' and 'traditional' merely indicate something that there is a format for - if you want!  the main thing is, at the end of the day, the ingredients for 'classic' indicate that there is a modus operandi, but then you do what grabs you, that you enjoy!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## Rocklobster (May 21, 2018)

As per usual, home made noodles can elevate the dish substantially... with or without meat..


----------



## GotGarlic (May 21, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> That's my preferred lasagna, too. I can only handle so much of that rich red sauce, although once in a while it's ok. [emoji2]


That's funny - I think of sauces with lots of butter and cheese as rich and generally prefer red sauce, since it's very nutritious [emoji2]


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> As per usual, home made noodles can elevate the dish substantially... with or without meat..



Interesting that you should say that, Roch. I've been making my own pasta more often since I got a pasta machine a couple of Christmases ago. 

There is a huge difference in a dish made with freshly made pasta vs. the dry boxed kind. 

However, I think lasagna may be an exception. I had been making lasagna with Barilla pasta noodles. This last time, I made the lasagna with freshly made noodles. IMHO, the fresh pasta difference got lost in the shuffle. When I tasted the lasagna, I wasn't immediately struck by what a difference the fresh pasta made.


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> That's funny - I think of sauces with lots of butter and cheese as rich and generally prefer red sauce, since it's very nutritious [emoji2]



 I agree.  I think Mornay sauce is much richer than even a Bolgnese sauce....


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting that you should say that, Roch. I've been making my own pasta more often since I got a pasta machine a couple of Christmases ago.
> 
> There is a huge difference in a dish made with freshly made pasta vs. the dry boxed kind.
> 
> However, I think lasagna may be an exception. I had been making lasagna with Barilla pasta noodles. This last time, I made the lasagna with freshly made noodles. IMHO, the fresh pasta difference got lost in the shuffle. When I tasted the lasagna, I wasn't immediately struck by what a difference the fresh pasta made.




 I agree, with Andy, too.

Lasagna is one application where I don't think fresh noodles improve the dish at all.


----------



## CakePoet (May 21, 2018)

I had to ask 6   people from this side of a pond what lasagna is, and for us  it is Bechamel sauce,  pasta and a red tomato based sauce , with or without meat.  Some say the pasta sheets should be green and others  normal pasta colour but that is how we see lasagna. So when I think of lasagna it has a red sauce and white sauce but no ricotta , like my dad Italian friend used to make. 

https://www.quora.com/How-does-lasagna-in-Italy-differ-from-lasagna-in-the-US


----------



## GotGarlic (May 21, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I had to ask 6   people from this side of a pond what lasagna is, and for us  it is Bechamel sauce,  pasta and a red tomato based sauce , with or without meat.  Some say the pasta sheets should be green and others  normal pasta colour but that is how we see lasagna. So when I think of lasagna it has a red sauce and white sauce but no ricotta , like my dad Italian friend used to make.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-does-lasagna-in-Italy-differ-from-lasagna-in-the-US


You know that Quora is a site where anyone who wants to answers any questions they want, right? So that post is one person's opinion about lasagna, not anything definitive. She has obviously never had my lasagna [emoji38]


----------



## tenspeed (May 21, 2018)

If you want to know how to make the best lasagna, you need to learn from the world's leading authority on lasagna....Garfield!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkWmK-cplV4&t=17s


----------



## CakePoet (May 22, 2018)

Well  Oki. In Europe the most common lasagna is the  northern Italian one from Naples which is   where the  Lasagne al forno originated from.


----------



## tenspeed (May 22, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Well  Oki. In Europe the most common lasagna is the  northern Italian one from Naples which is   where the  Lasagne al forno originated from.


I think Naples is considered to be in the south of Italy.


----------



## CakePoet (May 22, 2018)

Sorry... the  one we have is the  Emilia-Romagna's , which the most common in Europe and that is  lasagna al forno  and the one you have is aversion  the Napels one  which  is lasagne di carnevale.

How ever   European style lasagna uses a much thinner pasta then the American  lasagna and  fresh pasta is not uncommon here. 

I was tired this morning and I grabbed the wrong book, now I am on the right cooking book  with Italian food .  I grabbed the  book from the pile of  factually inaccurate ones that was going to the dump.
I am back up with the history book instead. 

Dont shot me, we all do mistake and I admit mine.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 22, 2018)

jennyema said:


> I agree, with Andy, too.
> 
> Lasagna is one application where I don't think fresh noodles improve the dish at all.


I guess we'll agree to disagree...I find the fresh pasta absorbs the sauce better thus taking on the flavor..whereas boxed pasta can be a bit slippery and the whole thing tends to separate more...then there is the texture..


----------



## CakePoet (May 22, 2018)

I prefer fresh home made pasta in my lasagna, it becomes so delicate and lovely.


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I guess we'll agree to disagree...I find the fresh pasta absorbs the sauce better thus taking on the flavor..whereas boxed pasta can be a bit slippery and the whole thing tends to separate more...then there is the texture..


Like Andy I use Barilla ready for oven pasta, whatever the actual name. I find that past is really good for lasagna, not slippery, absorbs sauce nicely. Works great.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2018)

It’s not sick and robbery with the other stuff.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> It was meatless lasagna. Which is fine. I actually do not like lasagna with meat, just like i do not like meatballs. Both give terrible hear burn. Meat tomato sauce combination. That's besides the point. I do like meatless lasagnas. But celery. To me it seems like a cheap substitute for some normal filler.



Typically, tomato based sauces, and meat mixtures cause heartburn when oregano is used in the recipe.  Oregano is part of the moe basil, or marjorum to mint family and has the property of a muscle relaxer.  As such, recipe that use lots of oregano, relax the sphincter muscle that separates the esophagus and stomach, allowing stomach acids to enter the esophagus, causing acid reflux (one form of heartburn).  Replace the oregano with more basil, or marjoram.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2018)

Also, because the lasagna noodles have such a pronounced flavor, along with the cottage an mozzarella cheese that I add to my lasagna, I over-spice the sauce.  The strong herb and spice flavors then hold up to the other flavors and make an exceptionally tasty lasagna.  The herbs and spices I like to use include Oregano, Sweet basil (primary herb flavor), thyme, rosemary, marjoram, granulated garlic, and granulated onion (DW abohors cooked onion, though I love it).  I make the sauce a little soupy, not as thick as for other pasta dishes, so that the noodles absorb the excess liquid and are flavored by the sauce.  The meat is simply browned ground beef, and sometimes I'll add spinach leaves between the layers.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2018)

Any tomato products including tomatoes give me heart burn. Though I have used tomato sauce in my lasagna in the past I much prefer Bachamel sauce.


----------



## CubsGal (May 29, 2018)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Also, because the lasagna noodles have such a pronounced flavor, along with the cottage an mozzarella cheese that I add to my lasagna, I over-spice the sauce.
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I'm sorry, did you say you put cottage cheese in your lasagna?  That is so much worse than celery. I'd welcome a pound of celery in my lasagna before I'd eat it with cottage cheese. THAT is an abomination.


----------



## Kayelle (May 29, 2018)

CubsGal said:


> I'm sorry, did you say you put cottage cheese in your lasagna?  That is so much worse than celery. I'd welcome a pound of celery in my lasagna before I'd eat it with cottage cheese. THAT is an abomination.




 An abomination?  Why is that? Cottage cheese is very common for those of us who don't like ricotta. I use my stick blender to make it smooth, and you'd never know the difference.


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> An abomination?  Why is that? Cottage cheese is very common for those of us who don't like ricotta. I use my stick blender to make it smooth, and you'd never know the difference.



Could not have agreed more. Plus. Unless you are in Italy and can get real Ricotta the difference using American Cottage cheese versus American Ricotta after it was cooked is barely noticeable.


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2018)

CubsGal said:


> I'm sorry, did you say you put cottage cheese in your lasagna?  That is so much worse than celery. I'd welcome a pound of celery in my lasagna before I'd eat it with cottage cheese. THAT is an abomination.



How do you make your lasagna? Do you have a recipe?


----------



## tenspeed (May 30, 2018)

CubsGal said:


> I'm sorry, did you say you put cottage cheese in your lasagna?  That is so much worse than celery. I'd welcome a pound of celery in my lasagna before I'd eat it with cottage cheese. THAT is an abomination.


 You might find this to be of interest:


https://www.americastestkitchen.com...ow-to-make-the-best-cheese-and-tomato-lasagna


----------



## CubsGal (May 30, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Could not have agreed more. Plus. Unless you are in Italy and can get real Ricotta the difference using American Cottage cheese versus American Ricotta after it was cooked is barely noticeable.


I could not disagree more. They are not interchangeable. Not in taste or consistency.  I have tried lasagna made with cottage cheese. I did not know it was made with cottage cheese until I put it in my mouth, at which point, it was VERY obvious what it was made with, (though if I'd been paying more attention to what was on my plate I would have noticed it looked off). It was awful. Downright inedible. The fact that anyone would substitute one for the other boggles my mind, and makes me cringe inside.


CharlieD said:


> How do you make your lasagna? Do you have a recipe?


With ricotta. And no, I don't have a recipe. I used to help my Italian aunt make it as a kid, so I've never needed to use a written recipe. It's one of those things I just know how to make. She'd roll over in her grave if she ever saw a lasagna made with cottage cheese.


tenspeed said:


> You might find this to be of interest:
> https://www.americastestkitchen.com...ow-to-make-the-best-cheese-and-tomato-lasagna


I agree that some store bought ricotta is chalky and bland. I don't buy those brands. I completely disagree with them that cottage cheese is a better, tastier alternative. I'd rather not eat lasagna than lasagna with cottage cheese. Good ricotta is available, and even bad ricotta is better than cottage cheese. ATK doesn't get everything right; I have disagreed with them before. This is one they have very, very wrong.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2018)

I make a bolognese style lasagna with no ricotta or cottage cheese. I'm not a fan of either cheese.


----------



## Kayelle (May 30, 2018)

*Notice:*
Everyone who likes cottage cheese in their lasagna must stop using it immediately.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *Notice:*
> Everyone who likes cottage cheese in their lasagna must stop using it immediately.



I agree. Ricotta too!


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2018)

CubsGal said:


> ....
> 
> With ricotta. And no, I don't have a recipe. ....



ah, how convenient.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 31, 2018)

CubsGal said:


> I could not disagree more. They are not interchangeable. Not in taste or consistency.  I have tried lasagna made with cottage cheese. I did not know it was made with cottage cheese until I put it in my mouth, at which point, it was VERY obvious what it was made with, (though if I'd been paying more attention to what was on my plate I would have noticed it looked off). It was awful. Downright inedible. The fact that anyone would substitute one for the other boggles my mind, and makes me cringe inside...


Wow, so much anger.  It's OK if you prefer ricotta, and others prefer cottage cheese. Unless one of of the pro-cottage cheese people invites you to their house to serve you that "vile" lasagna, don't worry about it! Let it go! Agree to disagree. Your blood pressure will thank you. 

For the record, I use ricotta. But if you end up at my supper table, I'm avoiding all arguments and making spaghetti.


----------



## taxlady (May 31, 2018)

I like good cottage cheese in my lasagna. I don't find that those tiny, expensive tubs of ricotta make it better. I also prefer homemade, whole wheat lasagna noodles. They don't need to be cooked before the lasagna is assembled and they can be the width of the pasta machine.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 31, 2018)

My first wife is from Calabria..she used to, and probably still does, put chopped hard boiled egg on top of her lasagna...


----------



## jennyema (May 31, 2018)

I was very put off when I was served lasagna made with cottage cheese.

Cottage cheese and ricotta are very different in taste, in particular.


----------



## di reston (May 31, 2018)

What a medley of stuff that does not make a good lasagna! Simplicity is one of the secrets. And I posted a thread about cannellini quoting simple ingredients some time ago. The same goes for lasagne! Italian recipes tend to be simple - and, by the way, cannolini and lasagne belong to the area of Italy around Parma and Modena, if you want the classic recipes - not the rest of Italy. Italy is just like you are in the USA - different dishes in different places!
Open your eyes for a while, and you will see!

di reston

enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## RPCookin (May 31, 2018)

di reston said:


> What a medley of stuff that does not make a good lasagna! Simplicity is one of the secrets. And I posted a thread about cannellini quoting simple ingredients some time ago. The same goes for lasagne! Italian recipes tend to be simple - and, by the way, cannolini and lasagne belong to the area of Italy around Parma and Modena, if you want the classic recipes - not the rest of Italy. Italy is just like you are in the USA - different dishes in different places!
> Open your eyes for a while, and you will see!
> 
> di reston
> ...



I have a genuine Italian cookbook called The Silver Spoon - The Bible of Italian Cooking (published in Italy in 1950, not published in English until 2005).  It has at least 6 recipes for lasagna.  Lasagna Napoletana has celery in it, but no ricotta.  Lasagna Bolonese has no ricotta, only Parmesan with bechamel sauce.  The only one listing ricotta is Eggplant and Ricotta Lasagna.

Probably won't solve the dispute, but it does show that there is more than one way to dress a lasagna noodle.


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2018)

That squares with what our Italian member, Luca said. Ricotta is not common in Italian lasagna. It appears to be an Italian-American thing. Not saying that's a good or bad thing.  Just sayin'.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 31, 2018)

My friend from Brazil sent me an Italian cookbook ( From Brazil) that focussed only on Lasagna.  I have to see if I can dig it up to see what varieties they have.

On a slightly off topic ,  I once had ravioli that were filled with cottage cheese ( at some Irish restaurant).   I could have lived with it if it were conventional cottage cheese, but it was the sweet kind, almost like when you have a sweet blintz.  They were smothered with marinara sauce.  I had no idea what I was biting into until  I bit into it.  Sweet cottage cheese and marinara sauce is not a winning combo.  Needless to say, I never went back and the place is now out of business.

***Only reason I went there is I was attending an engagement party for my brother in law ( who is now divorced).   Only reason why I selected ravioli in a primarily Irish restaurant, is it was the only vegetarian thing I could eat there.  I would have preferred the meat!!***


----------



## Kayelle (May 31, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> That squares with what our Italian member, Luca said. Ricotta is not common in Italian lasagna. It appears to be an Italian-American thing. Not saying that's a good or bad thing.  Just sayin'.




I know you really like Luca's recipe Andy. Can you give us the link please?


----------



## CharlieD (May 31, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> ***Only reason I went there is I was attending an engagement party for my brother in law ( who is now divorced).   Only reason why I selected ravioli in a primarily Irish restaurant, is it was the only vegetarian thing I could eat there.  I would have preferred the meat!!***



To cry or to laugh, sorry.


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I know you really like Luca's recipe Andy. Can you give us the link please?



Here it is, Kayelle:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/luca-s-meat-lasagna-easy-recipe-franca-s-style-74951.html

As much as I liked the linked recipe, I made a couple of changes to accommodate our tastes. I use sweet Italian sausage and 50/50 parm reg and mozz. I use Barilla lasagna noodles as they are shorter and thinner than the usual curly-edged long noodles.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 31, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> My first wife is from Calabria..she used to, and probably still does, put chopped hard boiled egg on top of her lasagna...


Here is a similar recipe that she made..not something I was used to but still pretty good..Italian Lasagna Recipe from Calabria | My Bella Vita Travel, llc


----------



## blissful (Jun 2, 2018)

When you buy cheese you can buy low fat ricotta, or whole milk ricotta. The whole milk ricotta is fattier and creamier.


When you buy cottage cheese you can buy 1% (fat) cottage cheese, or whole milk cottage cheese. To get the right fat percentage for the customer, cream is added to the curds.


When I bought ricotta I probably bought low fat ricotta and I found it dry and pasty, flavorless and the solution was to add a little cream cheese which is fatty. Pay attention to what you are buying exactly.



Now that I've made both cottage cheese and ricotta I can adjust the milk/cream as I like it, enough salt for a good balance of acid/salt, and as much fat as I like. 



I'm going to suggest that you use what you like, high fat, low fat, blend it creamy or leave it in curd form. You can always add cream or cream cheese to get it to your liking for lasagna.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 3, 2018)

I find it difficult to swallow the idea that someone would call any dish that someone makes, and likes, an abomination. If one person does not like something that another person enjoys, the courteous thing to say would be that one really does not like the ingredient, or recipe, and prefers another.  

For instance, I love lamb, but hate classic mint flavor.  So, to add a mint sauce to lamb is something I would never do.  I do recognize though, that many people don't like the slightly gamey flavor of lamb, and that mint sauce either enhances the meat for them. or covers the gamey flavor.  I would not say that adding mint sauce was an abomination.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm pretty thick skinned and did not take too much offense to the comment.  But such comments have drive people away from DC.  We must  always be douteous to each other, and try to lift each other's viewpoints, and not tear down something that another person says, especially if what was being said is done to try and broaden culinary knowledge.  As to my lasagna with cottage cheese being an abomination, five pans were made for a get together of friens, and all five pans were devoured, with compliments to the cook (that would be me).  I'm not saying that I have the authentic lasagna recipe, or that it's better than anyone else's.  I am saying that when I make it, it gets eaten up quickly.  And after all, isn't the enjoyment of what we are eating more important than what some book, or requirement to follow someone else's idea of the perfect recipe?  I say, make any dish the way you like it.  You are making it for your own enjoyment, and if others like it too, so much the better.

Seeeeeeeta; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2018)

Once upon a time, in the land far, far away called Food network cooking forum, before DC, there was a great chef who gave me this recipe, because I did not, could not make or eat meat lasagna. 
Here it is:
TRICOLOR LASAGNA 

(Courtesy of chef Rich)

"Lasagne al Forno Tricolore con Quattro Formaggio" (13 x 9 x 3 baking dish)

~preheat oven to 325 deg. F.~

***********************************************

------- The Filling --------

3 lbs. part skim ricotta
3 C. grated parmigiano reggianito from Argentina (cheaper version of Parmigiano Reggiano if desired)
3 extra large whole org. eggs
2 tsp. sea salt

1 lb. frozen chopped spinach, squeezed very dry
1 lb. roasted red peppers, drained and squeezed very dry

15-16 Barilla brand No-boil lasagna noodles

Blend the ricotta, parmigiano, eggs and salt in a mixer or food processor until light and fluffy. Divide this filling into three
equal portions. Puree the roasted peppers in the food processor bowl and whisk into one of the filling mixtures (red) until thoroughly mixed. Rinse the food processor bowl and dry. Puree the drained spinach and whisk this into another one of the filling mixtures (green) until thoroughly mixed. Leave the third filling mixture white.

-------- The balsamella --------

2 T. butter
2 T. xv olive oil
4 T. org. white rice flour (or AP flour)
6 C. 2% low fat milk
2 tsp. sea salt 
1 1/2 tsp fresh grated nutmeg
1 tsp. white pepper

Melt the butter in the olive oil in a heavy 3 Qt. saucepan. Stir in the flour and cook over medium heat for 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from the heat and whisk in the milk, slowly at first, until all the milk is added. Return to the heat and bring to a scald, still stirring constantly. Lower the heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes until thickened, stirring often. Season with the salt, pepper and nutmeg. Stir, check seasonings and correct if necessary and remove from the heat. Yields about 5-5 1/2 cups.

-------- The topping --------

1 C. parmigiano reggianito
1 1/2 T. dried Turkish oregano
1 1/2 C. shredded fontina cheese
1 1/2 C. shredded asiago cheese

To assemble and bake the lasagna, spray the bottom and sides of the baking dish with Pam olive oil spray. Ladle about 1 cup of the balsamella in the bottom and spread around evenly. Place 3-4 noodles over the white sauce, not overlapping too much as the noodles expand somewhat. Spread the red ricotta mixture over this layer of noodles. Top with another cup of balsamella and a layer of 4 more noodles (typically the sides of the pan slope outward so you can fit more noodles on the upper layers). Spread the white ricotta mixture on this layer and top with another cup of balsamella. Place 4 more noodles over this layer and spread the green ricotta mixture on top of these noodles. Cover with another cup or so of the balsamella.
Top with 4 more noodles and the remaining balsamella. Mix the parmigiano and the oregano and sprinkle over the white sauce. Spread the shredded fontina and asiago evenly over the top and spray with a little more olive oil Pam until glistening.

Place in the middle rack of the preheated oven and bake for about 1 hour until set (knife comes out clean) and top is golden brown and crispy. Cool for 15 minutes before serving or serve at room temp. Cool completely, wrap and freeze for reheating later.

**********************************************

  I usually oven bake peppers, as it is simply easier, and easy to remove skin before chopping them up. Also I add stewed mushroom to the cheese layer. I sauté some onion add mushrooms, when mushrooms let out the liquid I stir and add some sour cream and let it cook till soft, add spices of your liking.  I try to cook till all the liquid is gone, than puree the mixture in the same manner as peppers and spinach. Also I add couple of tablespoons of tomato paste to pepper/ricotta mixture to make it look redder. Also none of those cheeses are available in kosher variety here in Minnesota, so I adapt to what is available. Like substituting ricotta for cottage cheese or farmer's cheese for example. Of course, it goes without saying that spices could be adjusted to your taste, i.e. I like some garlic added. Oh yeah and I double the portion so I can freeze the leftovers and just warm them up.


----------

